# Trespassers caught on camera



## Joe Moran

Obviously it's a local kid & his girlfriend who have absolutely no respect for other people's property.
We actually have this section of our property fenced off with locked gates. We were trying to figure out how they even got back there. Then we found where they actually took one of our gates apart to get in.
If anyone knows who this is, please let me know. If I catch them in the act, I will prosecute.
Our property is in Franklin Co. right on Hudson River Church Rd.


----------



## Jody Hawk

At least they're happy and didn't steal your camera.


----------



## Joe Moran

Way to look at the bright side Jody!
Kids will be kids, but they actually broke in to ride around in there. Not that I would have been alot happier, but we have another 100+ acres they could have accessed without taking my gate off the hinges! I'll let em off with a warning this time, if I find them, but no free pass next time.


----------



## GA DAWG

You'll never stop it..Sad but true..


----------



## SarahFair

Is her name...
Christin?
I jk




What would make me most angry is shes waving at the camera. Like shes saying.. 'Yeah we broke in, yeah were letting you get the picture of us, hahaha what are you going to do about it???'

Maybe got to some local gas stations and put up reward signs with this picture. You might not get a call but if their parents see it they might get a good chewin on


----------



## doenightmare

Don't know them but she's cute!


----------



## david w.

At least she was nice enough to wave..........


----------



## marknga

david w. said:


> At least she was nice enough to wave..........



Yep and with all her fingers extended.


----------



## Qwikdiesel

Thats funny!


----------



## fulldraw74

doenightmare said:


> Don't know them but she's cute!



perv.......


----------



## hoppie

I kind of laughed because how they look in the picture, but I would be mad too. It is like last year when I drove up on my property and 3 teenagers were messing around inside my gate saw me and took off running through the pines wearing shorts and there were briars everywhere. Figured where they would come out and caught them told them not to come back on the private property. The blood on their legs was punishment enough. Got a good laugh too.


----------



## MFOSTER

he was not concerned about your dear


----------



## theianoshow

my boy was on a joy ride. we have all been there, give the kid a break! were just all squirrels trying to get a nut right? oh man.


----------



## Joe Moran

Big difference between joy riding & breaking & entering IMO.


----------



## benellisbe

If you want it to stop you have to prosecute... just my .02 cents.  Also give this picture to the county sheriff.


----------



## whitworth

*They must have known*

you wouldn't be around for a week or more to check the pictures.   

They might have a trail cam taking pictures of club members showing up at camp and got that schedule down pat.


----------



## The Bull

Prosecute a few kids a little harsh.... We where all  kids once, they are just out lookin to have some fun, There not out there for your deer . Make sure they cant get through the gate next time. Put up a sign that says if you want to ride call for permission( this will let them know that you are aware of what they are doin.) and if there man enough they will, Who know you may meet him and teach him a lesson that wont follow him for the rest of his life. Think about all the stuff you did as a kid that was legal (At least shes a cute girl)


----------



## sinclair1

The Bull said:


> Prosecute a few kids a little harsh.... We where all  kids once, they are just out lookin to have some fun, There not out there for your deer . Make sure they cant get through the gate next time. Put up a sign that says if you want to ride call for permission( this will let them know that you are aware of what they are doin.) and if there man enough they will, Who know you may meet him and teach him a lesson that wont follow him for the rest of his life. Think about all the stuff you did as a kid that was legal (At least shes a cute girl)


I roosted a guy that tried to stop me when I was young.......it was funny until his buddy stepped out from behind a tree and clothes lined me off my motorcycle they then proceeded to beat me half to death. It gets worse, I went home whinning to my dad to go give them a beating, I found out that me hates trespassers worse than guys who beatup trespassers Let that be a lesson to ya #9876 of 8776554 I learned so far


----------



## SarahFair

Forget all that 'They are just kids' 
If they dont learn to respect boundries now when are they suppose to learn?!?
I knew better at 8, 13, 17, 22 and all the years between you dont break down someones fence because you want to ride on their land. Maybe if you have a ball bounce over the fence go get it if no one answers the door but to tear up someones property for enjoyment and then gloat about it is a HUGE no no!


----------



## ELIWAITS

prosecute or get ready for it to continue until you do. if you dont they will tell all the riders they know you can go there and nobody will do anything.


----------



## Joe Moran

SarahFair said:


> Forget all that 'They are just kids'
> If they dont learn to respect boundries now when are they suppose to learn?!?
> I knew better at 8, 13, 17, 22 and all the years between you dont break down someones fence because you want to ride on their land. Maybe if you have a ball bounce over the fence go get it if no one answers the door but to tear up someones property for enjoyment and then gloat about it is a HUGE no no!


 
Thank you Sarah! I have teenagers myself. They were raised to know better. Like I said earlier, they took a gate off the hinges to joy ride there. I have a good deal of land they could have gotten to easier, but we have this particular area fenced off & gated for a reason. We have cows on the property, & the fence is to keep them out of the woods & from destroying our food plots.
To everyone who thinks I'm too harsh, I'll bet if you had the work & money invested in that area that we do, you'd feel differently.
These look to be kids between 16-18 years old. If they don't know better, then they definitely need to learn.
No real damage done this time. Like I said, they get a pass this time, but if they do it again...sorry.
For the record, I did post a sign at the gate, stating that property is under surveillance & we will prosecute. Fair warning.


----------



## Jim P

I say prosecute, if you don't hey will keep on doing it. They are old enough to know better, they have no respect for other people's property, I wonder what they would do if you rode on there front yard.


----------



## whitworth

*Do a little "down home Texas Visiting"*

Well, why don't you hire the young man as the nearby caretaker for your "expensive property."

You could hire him to inspect the property during the week, during downtimes.  He certainly must be local, knows the property(open like a sieve), and would enjoy to hunt the property free, if he were a hunter. You could give him a small monthly salary for his services.  
He could get license numbers of vehicles parked nearby. Check how often they are parked in the area.   

Locals would know he had the job, and probably go somewhere else to hunt.  

A little Texas visiting never hurt.  Especially if your members are rarely there during the week.


----------



## hoochfisher

an idea:

take the photo to the local high school and speak with the princapal and the school resource officer and have them scare the smile off their faces. i would bet those two would easily identify the tresspasers.


----------



## Joe Moran

whitworth said:


> Well, why don't you hire the young man as the nearby caretaker for your "expensive property."
> 
> You could hire him to inspect the property during the week, during downtimes. He certainly must be local, knows the property(open like a sieve), and would enjoy to hunt the property free, if he were a hunter. You could give him a small monthly salary for his services.
> He could get license numbers of vehicles parked nearby. Check how often they are parked in the area.
> 
> Locals would know he had the job, and probably go somewhere else to hunt.
> 
> A little Texas visiting never hurt. Especially if your members are rarely there during the week.


 
Not sure what you mean by "expensive property". It's not all that, but it's all I've got & I'd like to protect it.
Not sure what you mean that it's "open like a sieve". It's actually fenced & gated.
As far as rewarding him by paying him not to trespass & letting him hunt the property for free? I don't see that one happening!


----------



## Keebs

hoochfisher said:


> an idea:
> 
> take the photo to the local high school and speak with the princapal and the school resource officer and have them scare the smile off their faces. i would bet those two would easily identify the tresspasers.



THAT is what I'd do!!


----------



## michauxii

And if one of these little darlings is injured while on your property, you won't know how really cute they can be.

Could end up as "their" property.

Prosecute.. Go to the school principal in your area; then the Sheriff.


----------



## mattech

well, its a funny picture, but I would definatley call the law and press charges.


----------



## Ferrferr

You do need to do SOMETHING. Like the other post: If they get hurt while on your property you will be liable. If you go ahead and be proactive then at least you can head off the insurance side of things if they come back. Hope they don't come back but would really hate for you to get caught up in a bigger mess.


----------



## TBurt

I hate to say it but going to the school principal will do you no good. They arent gonna care what the kid does on his free time and if they did tell you who it was they could probably get in trouble. They might not come back since they noticed the trail camera. I dont think I would worry too much if they werent tearing anything up.


----------



## robstock

I am sure they are local. I would be surprised if they drove a truck to the property and unloaded the 4-wheeler. So they are probably from a house that is pretty close to the property. I have the same problem on mine. Have no gotten a picture but has seen the tire tracks of the 4-wheeler.


----------



## ancienttrails

That boy is bold ,at that age i would have been tyen deer legs together and toten all your deer out with out a four wheeler,beware stop it if you can.THINK ABOUT IT we were young!we have same problem found new road and hog trap other day,at least you have pic.


----------



## elfiii

Call the Po Po, plain and simple.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Shes a hottie.  She can do better than that!


----------



## Gamecock Fan

I would make a report to the authorties, other wise it fits the definition of insanity as described by Albert Einstein, doing the  same thing over and over and expecting  a different result. They will be back.


----------



## 1shot1kill

prosecute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K80

Joe Moran said:


> Not sure what you mean by "expensive property". It's not all that, but it's all I've got & I'd like to protect it.
> Not sure what you mean that it's "open like a sieve". It's actually fenced & gated.
> As far as rewarding him by paying him not to trespass & letting him hunt the property for free? I don't see that one happening!



If you do decide to go that route let me know, I'm a local that doesn't trespass.  

I've asked around a little bit but nobody I've talked to knows them.   I do like the idea of taking it to the HS and getting the principal to scare them a little.


----------



## sdj2010

I would prosecute, hope the land owner has insurance. Somebody got hurt on a friend of mine's land, trespassing, had no right to be there, riding on a four wheeler. Tried to sue the owner, just shows what kind of world we are living in. That's why all of the kids are the way they are, they know noone will do anything. I would set an example.


----------



## GTHunter007

For all of you that say these are just kids being kids give me a freakin break.  You wanna sit here and complain about the state of this country but you wanna laugh at kids breaking the law, not showing respect to other peoples property, needlessly putting a landowner at a liability risk.  Give me a break.  Find these kids and let the Sheriff scare the pants off that boy.  If my father was brought a picture like that when I was 16 years old he woulda beat my rear end all over the place.  And then made me go over to the guy, appologize, fix his fence and then pay off the debt by helping him work on his food plots roads etc for a year.  Uncalled for no matter what.  

And offering the kid a job to look after my property since he was already tresspassing on it anyway?!  Come on, have you been drinking the Obama kool-aid too?


----------



## slip

they wasnt born yesterday, they know better. do something before something happens.


----------



## sdj2010

GTHunter007, Glad to know there are people like you out there, I must concur with you on your statement.


----------



## sleepr71

I would "nip this in the budd". What if they're out there sneaking around & you accidentally shoot one w/ a deer rifle.?What if one of your cows gets out,goes in the highway & a family hits the cow(totalling the vehicle & killing several)? WHO'S gonna take the heat for that?? JOE MORAN is!!!!!These "poor kids  are just out funnin'",typical uneducated,liberal answer! I would go to nearby homes/neighborhood & ask if anyone knows them & if so, talk to their parents about prosecuting(the parents will be liable if they're under 18). I would put this picture on STOP signs,etc. asking if anyone can help you locate them & your cell# w/ REWARD. It won't take long unless they're "out-of-towners" from a nearby club. Either way...I'd let the county sheriff's dept.  know what's going on so that they can make a report & have the pic. tooin case your cows do get out/damages occur. Good luck,sleepr71.


----------



## orangesmoke20

teach em a lesson


----------



## Tider79

Trespassing is bad enough but tearing down your gate is definitely criminal conduct that should not be tolerated. They are old enough to know better. I would post some photos at stores in the area and contact the local LEO.


----------



## meherg

as a father of 2 boys and a girl i would want to know what they did 
i would bring mine back make them take the gate back down and put it back up in front of you and yes you and the good lord would see mine get a


----------



## germag

You really need to prosecute this.


----------



## Lowjack

That would make me mad if they do during the hunting season, like my neighbor did to me, riding bike in my food plot with his two dogs, He sure ain't doing it no more ! LOL


----------



## Hunter922

If you are a parent and your response to this is " kids being kids" or " no big deal". You parenting skills need some work. Prosecute trespassers, kids that trespass will likely become adults who trespass..


----------



## alligood729

GTHunter007 said:


> For all of you that say these are just kids being kids give me a freakin break.  You wanna sit here and complain about the state of this country but you wanna laugh at kids breaking the law, not showing respect to other peoples property, needlessly putting a landowner at a liability risk.  Give me a break.  Find these kids and let the Sheriff scare the pants off that boy.  If my father was brought a picture like that when I was 16 years old he woulda beat my rear end all over the place.  And then made me go over to the guy, appologize, fix his fence and then pay off the debt by helping him work on his food plots roads etc for a year.  Uncalled for no matter what.
> 
> And offering the kid a job to look after my property since he was already tresspassing on it anyway?!  Come on, have you been drinking the Obama kool-aid too?



Thank you very much! Sure kids are gonna be kids, but trespassing is just that, and it's against the law. And, if he took the gate down, that proves he was intent on getting on that particular piece of land anyway. As far as prosecuting them, just me, but I'd give them a break, one time. Have the Law ream them out good, and let them know that it is a one time pass. Next time it will be the courthouse...no exceptions. 
Now if it were a full growed adult.......


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Add to your posted signs ($500.00 per day to joy ride) on your property.
Then it's criminal trespass and you get to collect $500.00 for your troubles.
In this case it's already criminal trespass due to the fact that they took your gate down. ( I would have put it back up and you would have been still trying to figure out how I got in there)
I think in GA criminal trespass is a $500.00 fine.


----------



## trial&error

print out their picture with a note under it that says I'll prosecute next time and hang it by the gate they came through.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

trial&error said:


> print out their picture with a note under it that says I'll prosecute next time and hang it by the gate they came through.



I doubt that he will have a camera much less a picture.


----------



## trial&error

LEON MANLEY said:


> I doubt that he will have a camera much less a picture.



did you comment without reading the whole post???  very first post contains their picture. so he obviously has a pic of them actually waving for the camera


----------



## rollins 93

they aint nothin wrong with alittle bit of tresspassing


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Got  pic ofsome huters from nearby club riding on property.

What would yall do?


----------



## NapoleonTanerite

trial&error said:


> did you comment without reading the whole post???  very first post contains their picture. so he obviously has a pic of them actually waving for the camera



I think his point was that if the trespassers know they'll be prosecuted based on photographic evidence, they will simply remove the means of obtaining the evidence.


----------



## billysun

they should not have done that...yeah, i don't think kids should have stupid stuff follow them for the rest of their life.  Sometimes kids just need a break.  You could be the one to influence their lives..but sometimes, the only way people learn is the hardway...


----------



## billysun

But they did damage your property...if it were me I'd have them prosicuted...they have no respect for you..


----------



## MTEMPLES77

To all the people who said kids will be kids and no big problem pm me your address and i will bring my daughter to your house so she can ride her four wheeler in your yard


----------



## luvtohunt

GTHunter007 said:


> For all of you that say these are just kids being kids give me a freakin break.  You wanna sit here and complain about the state of this country but you wanna laugh at kids breaking the law, not showing respect to other peoples property, needlessly putting a landowner at a liability risk.  Give me a break.  Find these kids and let the Sheriff scare the pants off that boy.  If my father was brought a picture like that when I was 16 years old he woulda beat my rear end all over the place.  And then made me go over to the guy, appologize, fix his fence and then pay off the debt by helping him work on his food plots roads etc for a year.  Uncalled for no matter what.   thats exactly what they need and maybe they will learn what it means to respect other people's property!!!!
> 
> And offering the kid a job to look after my property since he was already tresspassing on it anyway?!  Come on, have you been drinking the Obama kool-aid too?


----------



## tgw925

Shes cute, id let her...


----------



## GONoob

MTEMPLES77 said:


> To all the people who said kids will be kids and no big problem pm me your address and i will bring my daughter to your house so she can ride her four wheeler in your yard



Is she cute?


----------



## shea900

GONoob said:


> Is she cute?



That's funny....well maybe not.


----------



## MTEMPLES77

Gonoob she is 7 years old so unless your a child predator it wouldn't be worth it to you if you value yourself.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

trial&error said:


> did you comment without reading the whole post???  very first post contains their picture. so he obviously has a pic of them actually waving for the camera



Obviously you did not read the post that said to post their pic at the gate. That is where my comment was directed. Who's not reading?


----------



## Buck Rabbit

i hunted that property for several years before we gave up the lease.  You might as well get used to having trespassers.  We had them all the time


----------



## trial&error

LEON MANLEY said:


> Obviously you did not read the post that said to post their pic at the gate. That is where my comment was directed. Who's not reading?



I reread the entire post and it didn't jump out at me to post a pic and modified sign at their entry point.  I did read where you actually may have hinted to do so, but I did not read it that way.  It appeared to me that you had recommended to change the sign only. 

and we're


----------



## Joe Moran

Buck Rabbit said:


> i hunted that property for several years before we gave up the lease. You might as well get used to having trespassers. We had them all the time


 
1st time for us that I'm aware of. We've had it for 3 years now with no problems. I guess we've been lucky. I'd rather not get used to it if I have a choice. I have family that lives right up the road, who are also members. They help keep an eye on things for me.


----------



## Flash

So you're leasing it? Is it possible that it's the landowners family, friends etc???


----------



## johnk59

*Trespassers*

We used to have that problem, but a couple of well placed spikes where they only rode took care of that. Four wheeler tires are expensive. They left on their rims. They have not been back. And these were adults and teenagers, the whole family was nothing but trouble makers in and out of trouble with the law.


----------



## Joe Moran

Flash said:


> So you're leasing it? Is it possible that it's the landowners family, friends etc???


 
Yes, we are leasing it. I guess that anything is possible, but I doubt the owner would condone anyone taking down our gates & leaving them that way. The owner is a super good guy to deal with.
I'm sure that it's just what it looks like. A local teenage boy, out trying to impress his girlfriend.


----------



## ck40711

I would take that picture to the police department and ask to press charges.  I think thats the only way those kids are going to learn a lesson.  Even if you don't want to press charges, have the police go over and at least give them a warning, the scare of having to cops come over might be enough to keep the kids off your place.


----------



## BIG HUNT

ferrferr said:


> you do need to do something. Like the other post: If they get hurt while on your property you will be liable. If you go ahead and be proactive then at least you can head off the insurance side of things if they come back. Hope they don't come back but would really hate for you to get caught up in a bigger mess.



georgia law states that you are not liable for anyone on your property. Look in the rules and regulations book. Yeah i would like to know who it is and have a talkin to them and there parents. To much money invested in these propertys to let ppl ride around who dont pay to hunt.


----------



## hardwoodshall

Unless your willing to just leave the key in the gate you had better prosecute if you catch them because otherwise it seems you'll just get real good at reassembling gates.


----------



## Kendallbearden

My dad had a problem years ago with people tresspassing on our old lease in Talbot County. They would ride in on the back side of our property and hunt. They were too far away from camp to hear, but we constantly found their 4 wheeler tracks. So, one day we actually heard them ride onto the property. They hid their 4 wheelers and went off in the woods to hunt. My father and his cousin rode back their and found their fresh 4 wheeler tracks, so they knew they were nearby. They got their rifles out of the truck and started shooting into a big bank right in front of them. They reloaded bullets at the time, so they weren't worried about wasting shells. They went through about 20 shells each, then sat and waited. A few minutes later, they started shooting again. Went through a few more each and stopped. They kept doing this until finally, the tresspassers came out of the woods to see what the heck was going on. There were 5 guys total tresspassing, so instead of confronting them, he came up with a little story. He said "well, i was sittin here hunting, and i saw the bushes move over there, so i started shooting. Then i thought i heard something walking behind me, so we shot a few times over there, then i saw movement in the woods behind me, so we shot at it, then we heard a stick break, so we shot in that direction. I don't know if we hit anything or not, you guys wanna help us look to see if we might have hit a deer?" They of course didn't want to help, and they jumped on their 4 wheelers and left. They never stepped foot on our property again. Now they think we're crazy, and shoot at anything that moves, so they don't even come near our property. And yes, this is actually a true story. Probably not the best way to keep people off your property, but it sure works


----------



## ProlineNSX

We were all kids.......  But what they are doing is WRONG!  This man is paying to hunt this property, and has spent his money, gating, and fencing it, trying his best to take care of it.  What if Old Monster Buck was hanging out in this area and the kids came riding thru and ran him off. Posibility he wouldn't come back, or atleast start using this area only at night.  It's wrong.......


----------



## caughtinarut

Schools by law cannot release information about a student to strangers. They could get into deep trouble over that. It is called FERPA.


----------



## Wesbird2

Show the Land owner the picture he might know them 
and fix it for you.


----------



## kingofthehill

If this is their first time, give the kids another chance.. he was prob. just trying to impress his g/f.  Ya'll know how it is when your young.


----------



## Coastie

caughtinarut said:


> Schools by law cannot release information about a student to strangers. They could get into deep trouble over that. It is called FERPA.



While the school cannot release that information, if he took the picture to the local Sheriffs' office and requested that the school service officer ID them, it could be a different story. As an alternative, a trip to the majistrate judges office to swear out a warrant against them could work too. A John/Jane Doe warrant with those pictures could work wonders.


----------



## rip18

Had a similar situation a month or so ago.  Fenced property with posted signs registered with the NC law enforcement folks.  Had a young fellow on an ATV and one a dirt bike ride by me (about 100 yards away).  When I yelled, they hit the gas.  They went down a trail where I had contractors working, & I was behind them in my wife's FourRunner.  

When they turned around after seeing the contractors, they found me blocking the road sideways.  We had a face-to-face chat about how trespassing is wrong whether they saw the signs or not, etc.  One of the guys was a little scared and the other was a little cocky.  Before I let them go, I reached in the truck, grabbed my camera, and took a picture of them. 

One of the contractors had left the front gate open for an hour while he had gone to get diesel fuel, and I figured that was how they got in - UNTIL I was leaving.  They had cut a hole down near the corner of the fence along the dirt road (if they had gone 3 more posts and cut it on the side along a logging road who knows when we would have noticed it).  

To top it off, the ATV was parked in a front yard less than 200 yards from the hole in the fence!!!!

Now, this fence is less than 6 months old and cost over $2.00 a foot...  The picture (and it was a great picture of them...  ) made all the difference to the law enforcement folks.  The local Deputy Sheriff & Wildlife Resources Ranger were called & came out the next morning & had a long talk with the two boys and their fathers.  The deputy & ranger were both great, & I don't think we'll have more problems from those two boys - if so, their legal record will begin...


----------



## poolecw

Nip it in the bud... TheGeorgia taxpayers can't afford to support any more unwed teenage mothers.


----------



## groundhawg

Joe Moran said:


> Not sure what you mean by "expensive property". It's not all that, but it's all I've got & I'd like to protect it.
> Not sure what you mean that it's "open like a sieve". It's actually fenced & gated.
> As far as rewarding him by paying him not to trespass & letting him hunt the property for free? I don't see that one happening!



Amen Brother!  Give him/them a reward for trespassing - NO WAY.


----------



## deermeat270

rip18 said:


> Had a similar situation a month or so ago.  Fenced property with posted signs registered with the NC law enforcement folks.  Had a young fellow on an ATV and one a dirt bike ride by me (about 100 yards away).  When I yelled, they hit the gas.  They went down a trail where I had contractors working, & I was behind them in my wife's FourRunner.
> 
> When they turned around after seeing the contractors, they found me blocking the road sideways.  We had a face-to-face chat about how trespassing is wrong whether they saw the signs or not, etc.  One of the guys was a little scared and the other was a little cocky.  Before I let them go, I reached in the truck, grabbed my camera, and took a picture of them.
> 
> One of the contractors had left the front gate open for an hour while he had gone to get diesel fuel, and I figured that was how they got in - UNTIL I was leaving.  They had cut a hole down near the corner of the fence along the dirt road (if they had gone 3 more posts and cut it on the side along a logging road who knows when we would have noticed it).
> 
> To top it off, the ATV was parked in a front yard less than 200 yards from the hole in the fence!!!!
> 
> Now, this fence is less than 6 months old and cost over $2.00 a foot...  The picture (and it was a great picture of them...  ) made all the difference to the law enforcement folks.  The local Deputy Sheriff & Wildlife Resources Ranger were called & came out the next morning & had a long talk with the two boys and their fathers.  The deputy & ranger were both great, & I don't think we'll have more problems from those two boys - if so, their legal record will begin...



Almost the exact same scenario happen on our club in Madison Cty about 5 yrs ago.  The sheriff had a nice talk with the boys and their parents.  We vowed to press charges if they were found on the property again.


----------



## Ole Crip

gt hunter 007 amen brother.Go ahead and prosecute it is not going to stop been there done that and the local police well good luck on that .Contact the dnr they will get the job done and you will have constant surveillance to.just saying


----------



## Joe Moran

As I stated earlier, I am gonna give him a pass this time. If it happens again, I will prosecute without thinking twice. I have his picture to prove that he has done it before.


----------



## DYI hunting

It will not be hard to locate them if they decided to do it again.   Franklin County High School is a pretty small school and the school resource officer will most likely know them and help you out.


----------



## Eagle Eye II

*until they are passing through your $2200 foodplot*



theianoshow said:


> my boy was on a joy ride. we have all been there, give the kid a break! were just all squirrels trying to get a nut right? oh man.



Easy for you to say they aren't riding through your property.  why don't you tell the joyriders to give us a break?  We pay to hunt so they need to pay to ride.  And lets not forget RESPECT.


----------



## bob28

punch him in the face!


----------



## kingofthehill

bob28 said:


> punch him in the face!





This is getting serious in here


----------



## lifeinthesouth

Joe Moran said:


> As I stated earlier, I am gonna give him a pass this time. If it happens again, I will prosecute without thinking twice. I have his picture to prove that he has done it before.



Then thats all you can do. Just got do draw a line and if it is crossed do it. If they think it can be done without getting in trouble then you will start having a problem, the lack of respect for the gate shows that next time they may have lack of respect for more property as well. Good luck.


----------



## Dog Hunter

Joe Moran said:


> 1st time for us that I'm aware of. We've had it for 3 years now with no problems. I guess we've been lucky. I'd rather not get used to it if I have a choice. I have family that lives right up the road, who are also members. They help keep an eye on things for me.





Joe Moran said:


> Yes, we are leasing it. I guess that anything is possible, but I doubt the owner would condone anyone taking down our gates & leaving them that way. The owner is a super good guy to deal with.
> I'm sure that it's just what it looks like. A local teenage boy, out trying to impress his girlfriend.


They don't know who it is.  Pass the picture around to neighbors


----------



## the Lackster

you need about a hundred pounds of roofing nails and you will find out who the four wheele belongs to


----------



## Woodscrew

I would not prosacute them but would get the sheriff to give them a good talking to just to scare them. If it happened again then prosacute.


----------



## olchevy

She looks good....lol...what they did is wrong regardless though.


----------



## TmExtreme

I'm reading all of these post and some of them are just ridiculous about them being kids and expensive property. Joe my opinion is do what you have to do to make them stop. I had people trespass on my property before and tear up my food plots that I spent a lot of time and hard earned money on. So if it means you have to prosecute them to make it stop then so be it, if you don't want to go that route I would make copies of the picture and post them around town to maybe embarrass them or to just let others in the community know how they are and that they don't respect others property. Put on the picture beware joy riding trespassers.


----------



## oops1

GONoob said:


> For you people on here I just found today that my boyfriend GOnoob went on here and comment one of the guy "is she cute?" next to me in bed while I'm sleeping. I am really disgusted by this person action. Its sad and embarrassing.



Dooo What? Your boyfriend posted the guy is cute? What "person action"?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GONoob said:


> For you people on here I just found today that my boyfriend GOnoob went on here and comment one of the guy "is she cute?" next to me in bed while I'm sleeping. I am really disgusted by this person action. Its sad and embarrassing.



Two years ago!!! 

Dangit, women don't forget anything do they?


----------



## dpcmcghee

SarahFair said:


> Forget all that 'They are just kids'
> If they dont learn to respect boundries now when are they suppose to learn?!?
> I knew better at 8, 13, 17, 22 and all the years between you dont break down someones fence because you want to ride on their land. Maybe if you have a ball bounce over the fence go get it if no one answers the door but to tear up someones property for enjoyment and then gloat about it is a HUGE no no!



Swift justice from a woman ? I like it ... A beating it shall be


----------



## DCHunter

I'm so confused


----------



## 2tines

GTHunter007 said:


> For all of you that say these are just kids being kids give me a freakin break.  You wanna sit here and complain about the state of this country but you wanna laugh at kids breaking the law, not showing respect to other peoples property, needlessly putting a landowner at a liability risk.  Give me a break.  Find these kids and let the Sheriff scare the pants off that boy.  If my father was brought a picture like that when I was 16 years old he woulda beat my rear end all over the place.  And then made me go over to the guy, appologize, fix his fence and then pay off the debt by helping him work on his food plots roads etc for a year.  Uncalled for no matter what.
> 
> And offering the kid a job to look after my property since he was already tresspassing on it anyway?!  Come on, have you been drinking the Obama kool-aid too?


by far the best comment in this thread, was gonna say it when i got done reading but you beat me to it.   yes we all done stupid things as kids, and alot of us got punished,learned lessons from it, and became more respectfull adults... just as they should.


----------



## 1022

Chill out man


----------



## mountainraider68

Joe Moran said:


> Obviously it's a local kid & his girlfriend who have absolutely no respect for other people's property.
> We actually have this section of our property fenced off with locked gates. We were trying to figure out how they even got back there. Then we found where they actually took one of our gates apart to get in.
> If anyone knows who this is, please let me know. If I catch them in the act, I will prosecute.
> Our property is in Franklin Co. right on Hudson River Church Rd.



where is this picture located because im positive i know that girl for sure. And she love to ride 4 wheelers!


----------



## thegaduck

Get a police report so you have a record of the incident. If they are injured on your property riding a 4-wheeler, you can bet you will hear from them.


----------



## ted_BSR

This thread started 2 years ago. Any update from the OP? Catch em (I hope so). They been back (I hope not)? Trespassers are trespassers. I hate it when people have no respect.


----------



## Howard Roark

TBurt said:


> I hate to say it but going to the school principal will do you no good. They arent gonna care what the kid does on his free time and if they did tell you who it was they could probably get in trouble. They might not come back since they noticed the trail camera. I dont think I would worry too much if they werent tearing anything up.



You are incorrect.

Also see the vocational agriculture teachers at FCHS.

They will have an interest in this.


----------



## oops1

ted_BSR said:


> This thread started 2 years ago. Any update from the OP? Catch em (I hope so). They been back (I hope not)? Trespassers are trespassers. I hate it when people have no respect.



It's two years old but a commenters ol lady caught him talkin bout hot honeys the other day...it's rejuvenated now...gotta love it!


----------



## loglayer

*caught this guy last week...*

got this guy last week on my land in Franklin , gA.. anyone know him??


----------



## flyfisher007

Keebs said:


> THAT is what I'd do!!



Best idea so far. Then talk to parents, then authorities


----------



## Flaustin1

SarahFair said:


> Forget all that 'They are just kids'
> If they dont learn to respect boundries now when are they suppose to learn?!?
> I knew better at 8, 13, 17, 22 and all the years between you dont break down someones fence because you want to ride on their land. Maybe if you have a ball bounce over the fence go get it if no one answers the door but to tear up someones property for enjoyment and then gloat about it is a HUGE no no!



Couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## Flaustin1

whitworth said:


> Well, why don't you hire the young man as the nearby caretaker for your "expensive property."
> 
> You could hire him to inspect the property during the week, during downtimes.  He certainly must be local, knows the property(open like a sieve), and would enjoy to hunt the property free, if he were a hunter. You could give him a small monthly salary for his services.
> He could get license numbers of vehicles parked nearby. Check how often they are parked in the area.
> 
> Locals would know he had the job, and probably go somewhere else to hunt.
> 
> A little Texas visiting never hurt.  Especially if your members are rarely there during the week.



Thats what we should do.  Give the tresspasser a job.  If i wanted to break into your house to just look around you wouldnt offer me a job.  No difference at all.  Liberals, you voted for obama didnt you


----------



## jreXD9

great picture, SarahFair.......very nice.


----------



## Invasion1545

I think you should make copies of it and post it in Franklin county high school. That's what I would try and do. They have to go there. It's the only high school in the county. I hunt over by Victoria state park. Good luck finding them.


----------



## 69x11

they are in college now


----------



## amc5

spikestrips... just sayin


----------



## speedcop

thats just an obama get out the vote volunteer. they said they'd leave no stone unturned.


----------



## Blockbuster Video

She is cute...... Ask her for her phone #


----------



## Blockbuster Video

loglayer said:


> got this guy last week on my land in Franklin , gA.. anyone know him??



Looks like a child predator off of Criminal Minds


----------



## redneckinc

Hey show and bull u need to give up directions to ur gate so when he finds them he can give them directions to ur club


----------



## WELLS8230

wow, ain't it a pity that thangs has got so s----!


----------



## redneckinc

For all that says there just kids give them directions to your lease.


----------



## joey1919

when i was a kid i had permission to ride on a large piece of property, well a small portion of it got sold and i didnt know it. i rode past the new owners camper one day and thought'' where'd that camper come from?''and kept riding. the guy saw me but i didnt see him. he went to the local store and found out who i was and called the first person with my last name in the phone book,my grandmother,who then called my dad. now i really hadn't done anything wrong, but my dad still loaded me up and drove me over to meet the guy and apologize. it sucked, the guy was rude to me when i tried to apologize and i was only about 13. i wondered why my dad made me do that at the time, but it was a character building experience and i never rode there again. 

find out who they are and contact the parents, if he has a dad like mine you won't have anymore problems. if his dad is one of those''you're picking on my kid" types then call the po-lice


----------



## Duff

loglayer said:


> got this guy last week on my land in Franklin , gA.. anyone know him??



Meat Loaf?


----------



## lbzdually

Duff said:


> Meat Loaf?



I was thinking Ben Franklin.


----------



## Bama4me

theianoshow said:


> my boy was on a joy ride. we have all been there, give the kid a break! were just all squirrels trying to get a nut right? oh man.



That's exactly the issue... we've not "all been there."  In my home growing up, if you rode an ATV over someone's private property, you didn't get to ride the ATV any more (and couldn't sit down for just as long).  As someone else mentioned in this thread, if they have an accident riding on the property, common practice includes them suing you.  There's a reason the gate is there... and if we don't start teaching kids today to respect other people's property, it's likely they'll not do so as adults either.


----------



## 280bst

About the young adults on the 4 wheeler never found out who they we're never saw them again I know this because I'm in that club and put the food plot in for the person that hunts that area we did have some crack heads stealing stuff we knew how they we're and got arrested and locked up . Word travels fast in these out of way places the kids wer'nt as dumb as they appeared. As for the guy in the pic should'nt be too hard to catch it appears to me he ain't goung no where fast


----------



## DoeMaster

Be careful, those kids just rode by and waved.  Probably live somewhere nearby and just out for a little 4-wheeler ride.  You hunt them down and get them in trouble for tresspassing and you'll win the first battle, but it's my bet that after it's all over, you'll lose the war!!


----------



## LTZ25

I agree no need to start a war , just talk to them and explain your concerns about the incident . We're you people never young. They didn't look like they were after your deer.


----------



## egomaniac247

That boy was chasing white tail, not whitetail


----------



## kmaxwell3

Show her dady that pic!


----------



## GSUQUAD

Hah I am 99% positive that is my ex girlfriend.  Seriously


----------

